# How much does a brushed cotton gi shrink?



## lkblair (Jul 22, 2007)

Not sure this in the right place, so mods please move if necessary.  Thanks.

I am looking into getting a Century middleweight brushed cotton gi, but I'm hesitating because of the shrinkage.  I wear a size 5 in the regular gis.  Would I be safe in purchasing a size 6 to allow for shrinkage?

Also, I can't afford a higher dollar gi right now, but I will hopefully be able to do so in another year or so.  With that in mind, I'll take recommendations for other cotton gis.

Thanks very much.

Lisa


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 22, 2007)

Lisa, it really depends on the brand.  Some shrink more than others, and I suspect the lot of the fabric used  is important, as I have experienced variable shrinking even on the same model of gi.  

A size 6 might be really huge on you.  That's the size I wear myself (although I've never had a Century).  I'm 5'10'' and I weigh about 190 lbs now.  I generally have to have both the arms and legs hemmed up when I get a new gi, so the shrinkage is not a factor for me.   I just buy a uniform, washing it in hot water once before drying it on high once.  Then I have a tailor hem it up for me.  Afterwards, I only wash it cold water and I only air dry the uniform.  This keeps the uniforms lasting much longer.

What's your price range?  You can get a Wacoku brushed cotton 14 oz gi for about $60.  It's a good uniform for the price.  Kwon also have a Kata model that I like very much for its pricepoint.  Kwon uniforms run large so buy a size smaller.  If you save about $120, I recommend the Tokon Europa or America.  Tokon is cut generously, but you don't have to go a size down like you do Kwon.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 22, 2007)

Nothing to fault in *stoneheart*'s respone there.

To add an extra layer of reassurance, I have never had any problem with gi shrinking through washing.  Just beware of high temperatures in either washing or drying and you should be fine.

One other point, training in and of itself changes your body shape and size, so you may find that a new purchase will not be all that long away anyhow .


----------



## lkblair (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you both.  My budget right now is only about $50, and my new gi has to be red, as all of our brown belts must wear red.  That's why I was thinking Century for this purchase.

Yes, the arms and legs are long even in the size 5, but I need the width in my waist.  I've lost 20lbs in the last year, but not enough inches that I want the waistband any tighter.   If the waist doesn't shrink too much, then maybe I should stick to my regular size?

I wash almost everything in cold anyway, but it's so darn humid here during the summer that hanging anything to dry seems to take an eternity; I suppose low heat in the dryer is an option.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 22, 2007)

lkblair said:


> Thank you both. My budget right now is only about $50, and my new gi has to be red, as all of our brown belts must wear red. That's why I was thinking Century for this purchase.
> 
> Yes, the arms and legs are long even in the size 5, but I need the width in my waist. I've lost 20lbs in the last year, but not enough inches that I want the waistband any tighter.  If the waist doesn't shrink too much, then maybe I should stick to my regular size?
> 
> I wash almost everything in cold anyway, but it's so darn humid here during the summer that hanging anything to dry seems to take an eternity; I suppose low heat in the dryer is an option.


 
Gis are pretty easy to tailor, since all you do is wack off a length, fold twice and do a couple lines of stitching on either the leg or arm.  If you don't sew you can usually find places (like dry cleaners) that will do some customization for you.  Wash it a couple of times then figure out the best lengths.  I like having my sleeves to hang just below my elbows, but thats just me.


----------



## chinto (Jul 23, 2007)

lkblair said:


> Not sure this in the right place, so mods please move if necessary. Thanks.
> 
> I am looking into getting a Century middleweight brushed cotton gi, but I'm hesitating because of the shrinkage. I wear a size 5 in the regular gis. Would I be safe in purchasing a size 6 to allow for shrinkage?
> 
> ...


 
it does depend on brand. I prefer a canvas gi myself. but either way i would only wash it in cold water, with bleach if you want, and hang it to dry.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 23, 2007)

My recommendation: See if your vendor carries your uniform in a size 5.5.  I've found that a size 6 swims on me.  I'm 6' 0", 168 lbs, and I could normally fit OK in a size 5.  However, the shrinkage that occurs varies from one uniform to another.  Here's a breakdown of what happened:

Proforce 12 oz heavyweight canvas: Size 5.  Started out fine, but after about a year of washing and drying (my mistake), the gi had shrunk to a point where it no longer was comfortable to use.  I'd like to think that the real reason were because of the calistenics, but that's just wishful thinking.  I could probably have extended the usability period for longer, had I not abused it with hot water washes and high temp drying.  

Kamikaze Monarch (14 oz heavyweight, brushed cotton canvas): Also size 5.  I took much better care of this uniform, since I paid a good bit more!  I used a gentle, warm wash cycle each time, and if I had to dry it, only used a lower heat setting as well as a slower tumble speed.  This was my favorite gi, and even after two years, still fit great, although by that time, it was starting to get a bit smaller, but still quite usable.  

Unfortunately, after about 2.5 years of heavy use, the sleeves started breaking down.  

These days, I rotate three uniforms, all size 5.5: Tokon Sovereign (my favorite summertime gi), Arawaza Amber, and Tokon Europa.  I use the same methods of treatment as I did with my beloved old Monarch, and each of them look great.  Unfortunately, though, after 3 years, the Arawaza Amber is starting to fray a bit on the sleeves, but I've certainly gotten my money's worth out of it.


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 23, 2007)

Lisa needs a red colored do-gi which limits her options quite a bit.  Century offers one, and I know TigerClaw used to sell one - not sure if they still do.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 23, 2007)

stoneheart said:


> Lisa needs a red colored do-gi which limits her options quite a bit.  Century offers one, and I know TigerClaw used to sell one - not sure if they still do.


Buy white, and dye it.  That expands her options considerably.  Especially since there are only a couple of brands out there that sell red, as far as I know.  Generally, higher end uniforms are only available in white or black.


----------



## lkblair (Jul 23, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Buy white, and dye it.  That expands her options considerably.  Especially since there are only a couple of brands out there that sell red, as far as I know.  Generally, higher end uniforms are only available in white or black.



I will contemplate this option when I'm ready to get a higher end gi.  Though the thought of dying one scares me - I'm not exactly handy with that stuff.   With my luck, it'll turn out pink and splotchy.

I think I will likely go ahead with the Century size 5.  Hopefully it won't shrink too much in the waist; arms and legs will be fine, as they have to be taken up quite a bit anyway.

We are actually given a red gi when we get our brown belts, but it's kind of a rough blend, and the color is a rather brilliant Santa Claus red.  I'd rather have something a little darker.  Thus, the new gi isn't really urgent; I'd just prefer to look less like Mrs. Santa Claus for my first brown belt classes and tournament.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds good.  

In this case, since you're dealing with red colors, cold wash only, using mild detergent, and hang dry, if at all possible.  

If you must use a tumble dryer (due to lack of time), use the most conservative heat and speed settings.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 23, 2007)

Well I think you will be fine if you wash on cold and just air dry. (that is what I do)  If you currently have a uniform then that would give you two uniforms to work with and then the longer drying time do to summer should not really effect you to much.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 23, 2007)

You will eventually get shrinkage with a cotton gi no matter what.

What I recommend:

1.  Before ever washing at all, soak the gi in a cold, diluted vinegar solution for 24 hours - this will help set the dye and will minimize run.

2.  I recommend you go with the size 6 and wash it twice in warm (subsequently in cold) and dry it on a medium-high setting.  It is much easier to take a large gi in than to let a small one out or have to buy another one.

3.  Find another supplier.


----------



## chinto (Jul 23, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Buy white, and dye it. That expands her options considerably. Especially since there are only a couple of brands out there that sell red, as far as I know. Generally, higher end uniforms are only available in white or black.


 

ok, gota ask.. why would she need a RED gi??


----------



## chinto (Jul 23, 2007)

lkblair said:


> I will contemplate this option when I'm ready to get a higher end gi. Though the thought of dying one scares me - I'm not exactly handy with that stuff. With my luck, it'll turn out pink and splotchy.
> 
> I think I will likely go ahead with the Century size 5. Hopefully it won't shrink too much in the waist; arms and legs will be fine, as they have to be taken up quite a bit anyway.
> 
> We are actually given a red gi when we get our brown belts, but it's kind of a rough blend, and the color is a rather brilliant Santa Claus red. I'd rather have something a little darker. Thus, the new gi isn't really urgent; I'd just prefer to look less like Mrs. Santa Claus for my first brown belt classes and tournament.


 

my sugestion if if you can afford it get the shureido brand canvas gi. they last a long time. but regardless of brand, only wash it in COLD water, and never dry it in a dryer! my gi is not as good as my next one will be .. its only a tiger claw brand one, but it has lasted over 4 years with cold water washing and hanging it up to dry.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 23, 2007)

chinto said:


> ok, gota ask.. why would she need a RED gi??


Read this post.


----------



## chinto (Jul 23, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Read this post.


 

thanks, I some how missed that one when reading the posts.....my bad.
I still say buy a shureido canvas Gi in a 5 or 5.5 and wash it in cold water and air dry on a hanger.... that is what my next gi will be, a shureido canvas Gi as my sensei has had one he finaly retiered after 10 years of hard use.. a few patches of course, but it lasted 10 years!


----------

